# Critique an udder



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

this is for a FF that isn't due for another 4-5 weeks. I was just curious how her udder was shaping up. it may be way to early to really judge. Any thoughts?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would wait for her to completely freshen  But so far it doesn't look bad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's looking pretty good so far  I look forward to seeing it full!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wait until she is ready to deliver... I've gotten some really nice rear udder pics when my girls start into labor  
She looks to be filling in nicely, and don't be alarmed if she starts to look lopsided the closer she gets to delivery, she does appear to have more growth on the left compared to the right... when my Penny was a FF she had me fit to be tied because she was filling on one side more than the other but the day she delivered she was filled evenly


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

From what I see it is a fairly good udder. I do the like the strength in medial division that she is already showing. I do believe her teats will point outwards a little bit once she freshens & gains capacity. I am eager to see how it looks when she is fill. Could use some more udder height also.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> From what I see it is a fairly good udder. I do the like the strength in medial division that she is already showing. I do believe her teats will point outwards a little bit once she freshens & gains capacity. I am eager to see how it looks when she is fill. Could use some more udder height also.


Thanks for your critique - I do have a few newbie questions? if the teats point outward is that good or bad? what do you mean by height?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Height is typically used to either explain:

Distance (looking from the rear) from udder floor to the top of the udder, where it attaches to the body.

Or

How high she is actually attached at the rear. The higher attachment the better. Ideally you want very little space between vulva and the attachment. Here's a good example of superb udder height vs not so good. Both my does.









Pretty dark pic. This is Begonia. FF 2 yr old.









This is Crysal. Full sibling to Begonia. FF yearling.









Begonia rear quartered away pic.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Megan your pictures really helped

I will try and post another picture right before she kids


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Pics usually do help people visualize so I'm always glad when they are able/willing to do so.  Goes to show how different to full sisters can be. I've seen that in a group of quint does.


----------

